# Steven slate trigger - fat snare sounds?



## whataboutnoah (May 20, 2014)

Howdy!

I know a lot of people on here use superior drummer to get their snares sounding fat and punchy. Im triggering snares on a project right now, and i'm really trying to get a big fat snare sound, has anyone used Steven Slate Trigger with good results???


----------



## Fretless (May 20, 2014)

I know with my slate sounds, if I am not layering external snare samples in I am usually mixing two snares. One detuned with a longer attack to give a strong body, and another that's higher tuned with very little attack to give a strong impact. Layer and fiddle and you'll find something you like.


----------



## Mike (May 21, 2014)

This is probably sso blasphemy, but I have much better luck getting fat/thick/full snare sounds out of slate than I do superior. Slate samples without any processing to me already feel more snappy and rounded where superior ones I have to tweak quite a bit. I personally am not a fan of the snares that sound like two 2x4's being smacked together.

It doesn't take much more than a little boosting between 150hz-200hz with most of the slate snares to really thicken them up.


----------



## DavePiatek (May 31, 2014)

whataboutnoah said:


> Howdy!
> 
> I know a lot of people on here use superior drummer to get their snares sounding fat and punchy. Im triggering snares on a project right now, and i'm really trying to get a big fat snare sound, has anyone used Steven Slate Trigger with good results???



Make sure you flip the polarity against your overheads in mono. Phase is the key to a fat sounding snare. If it's out, you'll never get the lows to come through.


----------

